# Killerbee



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

How do you make a Killerbee from scratch?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

From scratch, you need two ingredients:

Pastel

Spider

Ideally, you'd start off with a Super Pastel and a Bumblebee, because this combination would have the greatest chance of making Killerbees in one generation.

But if you're going from scratch:

You need to get two copies of Pastel and one copy of Spider for a Killerbee.

Therefore, breeding a Spider to a Pastel will hopefully produce a Bumblebee. 

Cross a Bumblebee to a Pastel or another Bumblebee and you've a chance of making Killerbees.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, thats good as I plan to get a Spider, Pastel and Mojave this year.

I'll have to go the long way round as I'm getting female pastel and spider

unless I can stretch to a male pastel too.:whistling2:


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

the way id go about it would be a male spider, female pastel, that way when you breed spider x pastel for a bumblebee, you'll only need a male bumblebee to breed back to your already adult female pastel

other than that i would suggest male bumblebee female pastel!


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm going to have to go about a really long way round cos I'm getting Male Mojave, female Pastel and female spider so I can put the male to the two females and hopefully get spider mojaves and mojave pastels in one season.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Half a pint of honey, a handfull or two of flour, 2 raw eggs, remove all eggshell, mix in thouraghley they add as much pva glue as you can, stick a plain ball python in mix in well, leave to settle and viola.


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

hey!!! that was gonna be my reply!!!!! lol



Joe1507 said:


> Half a pint of honey, a handfull or two of flour, 2 raw eggs, remove all eggshell, mix in thouraghley they add as much pva glue as you can, stick a plain ball python in mix in well, leave to settle and viola.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

im hoping to make myself some killers next year buy putting my bumble bee male to my pastel if she makes it up to size


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

im gonna do it the *easy* way..... male super pastel x female bee


----------

